# Bell Direct!!!



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

:clap:Just thought i'd put a post on here about my renewal from bell

I've got my 32gtr (well, pay and pick up tomorrow) and swapped my insurance over from my 306 cabriolet. I've only got 2 more days to run on this years insurance, so she will swap it over for tomorrow, run the skyline for the last day or so to see out the policy for £17.50, which i thought was a bit of a liberty, but then she made me smile by telling me the price for the next years insurance (well, 10 months accelerating scheme)

£875 fully comp!!!

I'm 25 with 1 years no claims (2 on the 31st of this month), and 3 points

And i thought it was norwich union who was supposed to quote me happy!!!

Cheers, Dean

P.S, I've heard a lot of talk about a plan being the best on import skylines, but they quote me £1400, and adrian flux, £1770


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

did u add ur mods?

I nearly went with them

put just a aftermarket front bumper on it went up £200!!!

i was shocked!

And that was the end of that


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

well, i told em about my wheels and exhaust, but not much else. Valued at 10000. They dont replace aftermarket bits though, so its best for maybe a mildly tuned car, rather than a massive spec one. If i kerb one of my wheels in an accident, they will only buy a standard one in its place. Thats the risk you take with them though. I was an existing customer, so they wanna keep my business

What car you got? GTS/R? How old? points?


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't car insurance bizarre.
I was an existing customer with Flux and they quoted me £2k+ to insure my GTR. I'm 40, squeaky clean with max NCB and a good postcode.
I ended up going with Keith Michaels for £852 FC.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Insurance sure is daft.

I got a quote on a 65 grand Ferrari 355 convertible for 650 quid fully comp. 10k miles a year, garaged with a tracker. I have got no points, no claims.... etc.etc....

Phoned up Lloyds today, who currently insured my R32 GTR for 730, they wanted 2300 for a Bmw M3 CSL

What is that all about?


----------

